
Boiling Poison Dice Set - andy_kurovets
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/625856064/boiling-poison-dice-set?ref=y10dy3
======
gus_massa
They try to make the dice balanced, but they don't promise they are balanced.
It would be nice to see some test of how (un)balanced they are.

